# Alabama Rigs and Bass flipping jigs



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im a bass guy 4sure. And the baits mentioned in the title I believe will do some serious damage any of yall throwing these baits???

I would imagine catching reds, specks and flounder on flipping jigs.

Here are my thoughts on a jig, please excuse me if I seem biased but Matrix is my Go2. So a 5/16oz jig with a brown skirt with a hint of Orange and a Limbo Slice / Tiger Bait trailor, would make one hell of a crab imitation. There really isnt a good crab like artificial on the market.?. So lets do as the bass guys do to imatate a crawdad or craw fish, but with blue crabs.

And just about everything would hit a ARig.... just imagine 5+ Ultra Violet Matrix shads being burned across a school of reds or specks... or swimming along side a school of finger mullet....hahaha I think it would be killer

These are my ideas for the near future just thought I would share it with yall. If you guys have any saltwater experience with these tactics due chime in.

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Flipping jigs work very well on flounder and reds. I've used A rigs for Spanish and such, but honestly have never wanted to use one inshore, but certainly not because I haven't thought of it. I'm sure it would work.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Flipping jigs work very well on flounder and reds. I've used A rigs for Spanish and such, but honestly have never wanted to use one inshore, but certainly not because I haven't thought of it. I'm sure it would work.


Hey thanks CV 

Thats all the motivation I needed to hear. I knew I couldnt be the only one thinking to put 2 and 2 together.

Thanks bud... I should have just called you and asked hahaha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't overlook Tubes either (if you haven't already been using them).


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

You know I have thought of using jigs but have also after reading reports of grass inshore have thought of using Texas rigged worms so they would be weedless to get through the grass beds. I am sure this is probably obvious to most everyone here but I am new and don't know to many tricks yet.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

This right here.. Since I moved to the gulf coast in May, I have been waiting on this thread. Being a serious tournament angler (bass) I have tons and tons and tons of bass stuff but didn't wanna look silly throwing a 3Xd or a chatter bait inshore or in the surf. Looks like I can explore these options with out people raising questions. Heck I caught a red miles up fish river on a KVD Sq Bill, thought it was just a fluke though!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> This right here.. Since I moved to the gulf coast in May, I have been waiting on this thread. Being a serious tournament angler (bass) I have tons and tons and tons of bass stuff but didn't wanna look silly throwing a 3Xd or a chatter bait inshore or in the surf. Looks like I can explore these options with out people raising questions. Heck I caught a red miles up fish river on a KVD Sq Bill, thought it was just a fluke though!


You and I have ALOT on common then. Small square bills work well for reds.... the knowledge I gained through a young lifetime of bass fishing made me the inshore angler I am today!! Inshore fishing is bass fishing on steroids, a quote from my bud Jeff.... so true:yes:

I grew up fishing the California Delta, a tidal estuary with a maze of channels, rivers, sloughs, ponds, and more plant life then you can imagine. Looks very simular to inshore Louisiana water ways.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Don't overlook Tubes either (if you haven't already been using them).


Yes I have used tudes... did ok for the small time I tested them out here---and they did work!!!But even in the bass world ill pick up a small swimbait / paddletail or finess worm over a tube 9 out of 10× **** confidence thing....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Yes I have used tudes... did ok for the small time I tested them out here---and they did work!!!But even in the bass world ill pick up a small swimbait / paddletail or finess worm over a tube 9 out of 10× **** confidence thing....


If you're not confident, don't bother! Confidence is everything in using artificials IMO.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I miss bass fishing honestly. This inshore idea has been a learning curve that I am finally getting the hang of. My question is where can I go to catch quality largemouth? I've fished Seminole several times in my life but am not a huge fan. Any county or public lakes that constantly pump out 6+lbers? I've heard of lake Jackson in Tallahasee being a jewel. Nothing will make me more happy than pulling a stud out of the hydrilla at Guntersville.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Also, a big thank you to Chris V and Lim-It-Out! I have meticulously read through both of yalls reports trying to figure out inshore fishing and it has been loads of help to a newbie!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> I miss bass fishing honestly. This inshore idea has been a learning curve that I am finally getting the hang of. My question is where can I go to catch quality largemouth? I've fished Seminole several times in my life but am not a huge fan. Any county or public lakes that constantly pump out 6+lbers? I've heard of lake Jackson in Tallahasee being a jewel. Nothing will make me more happy than pulling a stud out of the hydrilla at Guntersville.


I here you about Guntersville!!! Lake Seminole is a great fisherie :yes: my bud Jeff consistently does well there. Now that I have the SX 200 skeeter its time to get back to my roots. Im right there with yah Bro.

Bass fishing in a bay/flats boat hahaha never thought Id be doing that 10 years ago hahaha

Shoot me a PM maybe we can try to wet a line together. If bass fishing is your strength then all you need is a little education of the inshore species and how they migrate and how the grass and bait blooms in the area. From there its simply a matter of finding the fish.... it doesn't take long


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

All the things you mentioned will work at times, but usually aren't the best for the situation. Have tried Arigs on the river during the winter when the speck bite was on. It worked, but had much better success(size,quantity) on suspending jerkbaits. Your flipping jigs will work just as the round jigs will, but they are a little bulky. Thinning out the skirt helps some with this and a small trailer works well. Or try out a finesse jig. Catch a lot of reds while pitching jigs for bass on the rivers. 
Crankbaits are my go-to on the rivers for reds when the water is stained. Shallow square bills to 20' deep divers all catch reds and the bite is AWESOME :whistling:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have caught more reds then bass flipping a black and red jig with a savage craw trailer on the east river. 

The A-rig has always been on my mind but I'm not a fan of super heavy tackle. I could see it easily catching multiple trout and reds though. 

I can't imagine throwing an A-rig from my kayak. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nlytme said:


> I have caught more reds then bass flipping a black and red jig with a savage craw trailer on the east river.
> 
> The A-rig has always been on my mind but I'm not a fan of super heavy tackle. I could see it easily catching multiple trout and reds though.
> 
> ...


You need to start throwing the A rig from the yak hahaha Im really curious about this... y hasnt anyone been doing it????:shifty:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Seminole is an awesome fishery, and very diverse with lots of different techniques that will work there. It would give you your best shot at consistent 4-6lb fish, with good chances of a BIG bite. It has been fishing as good as Guntersville the last few years, especially since the grass has exploded. A 25-30lb bag is always possible. Chatterbaits, buzzbaits and frogs are the deal on Seminole.
Talquin is a great trophy lake with some HUGE bass swimming around in there. It's mainly deep fishing on the ledges with lots of flooded/submerged timber. Jackson has also been fishing good, and its a very fun topwater lake.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Seminole is an awesome fishery, and very diverse with lots of different techniques that will work there. It would give you your best shot at consistent 4-6lb fish, with good chances of a BIG bite. It has been fishing as good as Guntersville the last few years, especially since the grass has exploded. A 25-30lb bag is always possible. Chatterbaits, buzzbaits and frogs are the deal on Seminole.
> Talquin is a great trophy lake with some HUGE bass swimming around in there. It's mainly deep fishing on the ledges with lots of flooded/submerged timber. Jackson has also been fishing good, and its a very fun topwater lake.


I'm gonna have to check out this Talquin. Hoping to get down to Harris chain or Okeechobee next month!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> You need to start throwing the A rig from the yak hahaha Im really curious about this... y hasnt anyone been doing it????:shifty:



I could just pull myself around. I could even get rid of the peddles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Funny this came up today. I was looking through some of my bass stuff last night, and pulled out a Yumbrella Ultralight Tripod thinking that it may be great on schooled up trout with jigheads and paddletails. It is much easier to throw with lightweight tackle than a full blown A-Rig.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow! You guys have sure puts some informative posts on this thread.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good read guys. I'm a transplant bass fisherman as well and a lot of the same techniques transfer to the saltwater world.

But conversely. Some of the lures for inshore would be killer on bass back home.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with Jeffbro on use vs. best choice.

When I moved from bass to inshore, I had nothing but bass tackle, I caught reds n trout ...but when I refined the inshore lures to best match the inshore bait, game on!

I have trolled with the A-rig in bw searching for stripers, haven't caught one on it...yet!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

The most ironic thing that I found adjusting to the salt is that I go from throwing 6-12" swim baits for bass to throwing little bitty paddle tales for a red that will out weigh a bass any day of the week!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> The most ironic thing that I found adjusting to the salt is that I go from throwing 6-12" swim baits for bass to throwing little bitty paddle tales for a red that will out weigh a bass any day of the week!


I need to take you to three mile bridge you will be right at home with a big swimbait trust me


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I need to take you to three mile bridge you will be right at home with a big swimbait trust me


Sounds good!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Buddy of mine found an Xrap XR8 was really effective for specks near his place in Wilmington, NC. He started throwing that Xrap at schooling bass in one of our local lakes and killed the bass.

I was visiting the in-laws couple years ago down there in Pensacola, and I was having a tough time finding confidence in what I was doing as I wasn't catching fish but I was seeing mullet and bait. I pulled out a swimbait on belly-weighted hook that I usually throw for bass, and I started hauling specks in like it was cool. 

There is a lot of overlap in bass and inshore salt tackle, and I am like you LIM, I have more ideas for things I want to try than time to try them. I'll be back down there again this Christmas, hoping to get out and do some fishing in between family stuff.

I've thought about the A-rig down there too, and threw a small one for a bit once but ran out of confidence and went back to the more conventional stuff. I also have wondered about shakey heads for reds, but haven't put the time in on it because again, I usually have so little time to fish that I don't want to take the chance "wasting" it on tactics that I don't know if will work. 

Someday we hope to move down that way, and I will be trying a lot more of this type of thing! Glad I'm not the only bass fisherman trying to learn inshore and thinking about these things!


----------

